# [erledigt]Drucker funktioniert nicht mehr

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe einen parallel Port Drucker am USB to Parallel Kabel. Hat auch geraume Zeit funktioniert. Ich habe einige Zeit nicht mehr gedruckt. Zwichenzeitlich kam eine neue Version von cups und auch in kde-4.10.1 wurde der Druckmanager geändert.

USE-flags habe ich nicht geändert.

Drucker ist ein LaserJet6L

```
http://localhost:631/printers/LaserJet

Description:   LaserJet

Location:   flammenflitzer

Driver:   HP LaserJet Series PCL 4/5 (grayscale, 2-sided printing)

Connection:   parallel:/dev/usb/lp0

Defaults:   job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=one-sided

LaserJet-116     Unknown     Withheld     1k     1     processing since

                                                                        Fr 12 Apr 2013 19:59:40 CEST 

                                                                        "Printer busy; will retry in 30 seconds." 
```

```
[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-1.5.2-r4  USE="X acl dbus filters jpeg ldap pam png ssl threads tiff usb -avahi -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -perl -python (-selinux) -slp -static-libs -xinetd" LINGUAS="-es" 0 kB
```

```
[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/print-manager-4.10.1:4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/system-config-printer-common-1.3.12  USE="(policykit) -doc" 0 kB
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/cups/printers.conf

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.5.2

# Written by cupsd on 2013-04-12 19:59

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE WHEN CUPSD IS RUNNING

<DefaultPrinter LaserJet>

UUID urn:uuid:29d53789-2e07-3dde-7c74-ed529bc13d71

Info LaserJet

Location flammenflitzer

MakeModel HP LaserJet Series PCL 4/5

DeviceURI parallel:/dev/usb/lp0

State Idle

StateTime 1365789558

Type 8400964

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/cupsd status

 * status: started
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Apr 13, 2013 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue,

stelle doch mal das kernel-interne CONFIG_USB_PRINTER Modul bereit, und baue cups dann mit USE=-usb

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m
```

und cups: 

```
net-print/cups-1.5.2-r4  USE="X acl dbus filters jpeg ldap pam png ssl threads tiff usb avahi -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -perl -python (-selinux) -slp -static-libs -xinetd"
```

 jetzt mit avahi. Ob es daran liegt? Keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls funktioniert der Drucker wieder.

Danke

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima das der Drucker wieder funktioniert :)

Aber, normal ist es keine gute Idee das Kernelinterne CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m Modul bereitzustellen und zudem das USE-Subsystem aus cups, welches mit USE=usb mit gebaut wird.

Entscheide dich am besten für eines vom beiden, sprich nutze möglichst nicht beide zusammen.

Das cups Ebuild prüft auch die aktuelle Kernelkonfiguration, und gibt, sofern beides aktiviert eine heftige (mit roten Sternchen markierte) Warnung aus - das schaut zb so aus: 

```
 * Package:    net-print/cups-1.5.2-r4

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: printing@gentoo.org

 * USE:        X abi_x86_64 acl amd64 dbus elibc_glibc filters gnutls jpeg kernel_linux pam png ssl threads tiff usb userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.8.6-gentoo-64-nativ

 * Your usb printers will be managed via libusb. In this case, 

 * cups-1.5.2 requires the USB_PRINTER support disabled.

 * Please disable it:

 *     CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=n

 * in /usr/src/linux/.config or

 *     Device Drivers --->

 *         USB support  --->

 *             [ ] USB Printer support

 * Alternatively, just disable the usb useflag for cups (your printer will still work).

...
```

Von daher ist es wahrscheinlich keine gute Idee beide USB-Subsysteme gleichzeitig bereitzustellen.

----------

